# Update on MCE, XPE and other



## WeLight (Aug 12, 2007)

Quick update for the DIYers. MCE in high output M bin still a 3 weeks away min. K bin is closer. I just got 200 pcs of the 320 Lumen in Neutral 3700K, nice colour but only 630 lumens at 700ma.

XPE in stock and available on round 10mm MCPCB









New Quad Boards with centre insulated vias now available









For those that dont know George from taskled is dealing with a family illness so shipping of his drivers is unlikely to return until mid Oct//


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks for the update Mark Is that 3 weeks before you get them then process and ship 
stuff out .


----------



## bikerjay (Sep 16, 2007)

I am rather confused about the binning of the XP-E. If any one could help me out here that would be great.

I see 2 options for the xp-e XPEWHT-L1-5B0-P3-0-01, XPEWHT-L1-7A0-P2-0-01. I think this means that they are only available in the P3, and P2 bins, but I am not sure about colors. Are they cool, warm or neutral. All I really care about is the min lumen's at 350ma and the color.


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

WeLight, thanks for the update, but what do we have to do to have you answer emails or web enquiries?

Stuart


----------



## bikerjay (Sep 16, 2007)

I would just post questions for cutter here or on candle power forums, and often the cutter website just gets magically updated so check it periodically. Kinda makes sense since I bet WeLight keeps seeing the same questions over and over. 

Did any one else notice that the MC-E now has more bin options and that there is now an option for the 430lum @350ma part in cool white, that costs less, only 14.06. I am now having to rethink using2 xp-e since the xp-e is still only low bins.


----------



## bikerjay (Sep 16, 2007)

Darn I should have ordered parts yesterday, one of the interesting things about using a foreign supplier, when the dollar takes yet another hit things get more expensive. 8.08 items are now 8.19. Probably ought to buy now rather than weighting for the dollar to come back up, since its expected to only get worse.


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

Personally I'm more excited about THIS 1500lm beastie.


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

znomit said:


> Personally I'm more excited about THIS 1500lm beastie.


When did that go up Not seen it before , wonder what the optics are like .


----------



## WeLight (Aug 12, 2007)

emu26 said:


> WeLight, thanks for the update, but what do we have to do to have you answer emails or web enquiries?
> 
> Stuart


Hi Stuart
Sorry, I am a little behind at the moment, part of the reason for this update, please resend any mail I have not answered


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

troutie-mtb said:


> When did that go up Not seen it before , wonder what the optics are like .


In the last week.
I almost ordered one, but I have just received a 4up board/optic and a single r2 for my pentadynostandlightextravaganza so thought better of it.

You need one Troutie, Drive off maxflex 1800lm.


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

Yes you are right znomit I do need one 
but cfo :arf:would disagree :nono:

be nice to see some beamshots though


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

WeLight said:


> Hi Stuart
> Sorry, I am a little behind at the moment, part of the reason for this update, please resend any mail I have not answered


Thanks Mark, email sent


----------



## mjzraz (Oct 8, 2005)

znomit said:


> Personally I'm more excited about THIS 1500lm beastie.


That 6 up board is 70mm in diameter - That's bigger than a Mag Head - is there some type of existing housing or flashlight that could be modified to make it work?


----------



## bikerjay (Sep 16, 2007)

Just thought I would give this a bump since its now 2 weeks old. Maybe in one more week they will be able to ship out parts and in another they will actually arrive. I am really starting to get impatient. I guess I should have sprang for 2x shipping instead of having my hole order shipped all at once. I broke the lens in my Mr11 3 up and ordered an MC-E and some other stuff along with the replacement lens. Riding with a light with a piece of plastic wrap to keep the dirt out instead of a lens is really the pits. Digikey and some German site some other have the MC-E now so hopefully it wont be too long....


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

Yes I agree this waiting is the pits especially when you have the housing / drivers and batteries all ready to go , :madman:

I was hoping for a nice package when I got home from holliday 

what is the german site with the mce and what bin are they.


----------



## bikerjay (Sep 16, 2007)

never mind sorry to get your hopes up trout

I heard over on cpf that http://www.led-tech.de/ have them. I just looked tho and I am mistaken, they dont have em yet either, and holy cow they are an expensive supplier. I got excited when I saw they have the XP-E in better than cutter bins but there so expensive. There prices are like the same as cutters but in euros not aussie dollars. On top of that there shipping is like 50 usd vs 10 from cutter.


----------



## WeLight (Aug 12, 2007)

Guys
I have the K10 bin in cool whits in stock, 370 lumens, can ship immediate, M bin 430lumens is still 2 weeks at least, let me know


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

WeLight said:


> Guys
> I have the K10 bin in cool whits in stock, 370 lumens, can ship immediate, M bin 430lumens is still 2 weeks at least, let me know


Thanks Mark that is so tempting and so near to caving in and changing the order
what is the min max at 700ma

any plans for a 4series mcpcp for them also


----------



## WeLight (Aug 12, 2007)

troutie-mtb said:


> Thanks Mark that is so tempting and so near to caving in and changing the order
> what is the min max at 700ma
> 
> any plans for a 4series mcpcp for them also


so too much light is barely enough.... I get it. The 370 lumen is WC bin, nice colour, approx 630 lumen at 700ma
Ok on optics we will have 
35mm single optic
30mm reflectors 2 weeks away
the normal square
all the Carclo 1 week away

conceivably the 4 up board is possible but man the current/heat how will you deal with it ?
water filled stem/handle bars. Peltier device perhaps, but the backside heat needs removing ??


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

Sorry I meant 1 mce wired 4s on a board to save the jump leads 


not into liquid nitrogen cooling yet .


and you know we want it all and we want it now

and I have just put in another order for the ones you have in stock can you check I have ordered the right ones please
so i did cave in


----------



## bikerjay (Sep 16, 2007)

We are always full of questions

Any word yet on the LM1 Lens series 21.6mm optic for the MC-E? I think its made by Ledil. When might a data sheet become available? and when will it become available? Since its probably still a week or two away I might as well wait for the M bin MC-E. 

Cheers

Jay


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

WeLight said:


> conceivably the 4 up board is possible but man the current/heat how will you deal with it ?


3 or 4 up MR11 board all mce in series but each mce die in parallel so a direct swap out electrically for current MR11 boards for big lm/w increase. Whats that, 30-40% more light than an R2? Less heat too. :thumbsup:


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

and yet more questions for you Mark, sorry

I've seen Q4 XP-E leds available now from other sites but it looks like the best you have at the moment is a P4 cool white. Any plans on getting the brighter bins and if so any idea when?

Also when we last spoke I asked about the polymer optics lenses for the MC-E and you mentioned they were very similar to what you had in stock for the xr-e range, Can you physically try one and see if they will sit over the MC-E?

Many thanks

Stuart


----------



## StevelKnivel (Jun 23, 2007)

I've checked out the Polymer Optics on my sample MC-E. It definitely fits! The part number for the XR-E 6deg diffuse spot optic is the same as the MC-E 10deg optic (Polymer Optics #186). The holder for the XR-E optic even fits over the MC-E nicely and puts the optic at the correct height. If you have some of the standard (non-frosted) 6deg XR-E Polymer Optics (#170) you can achieve a similar result by softly frosting the surface of the optic with 1200 grit sandpaper, without doing this you get a projection of the 4 dies with a dark cross in the center. These optics will not be as efficient as some of the larger ones that are coming out now or a good reflector because they do not sit all the way down on the dome of the MC-E, so they allow some light to escape out the sides. Khatod makes some 20mm reflectors (originally for the Seoul P4 series LED) that work well with the MC-E if you widen the opening on the bottom a bit.



znomit said:


> 3 or 4 up MR11 board all mce in series but each mce die in parallel so a direct swap out electrically for current MR11 boards for big lm/w increase. Whats that, 30-40% more light than an R2? Less heat too. :thumbsup:


-Exactly what I'm thinking!!!!

-Steve


----------



## Lumbee1 (Dec 16, 2004)

WeLight, do you have a WH bin in the 430 lumen cool white MCE?


----------



## WeLight (Aug 12, 2007)

emu26 said:


> and yet more questions for you Mark, sorry
> 
> I've seen Q4 XP-E leds available now from other sites but it looks like the best you have at the moment is a P4 cool white. Any plans on getting the brighter bins and if so any idea when?
> 
> ...


Hi Stuart
Q4 XPE is now inbound, 3 days away, I see Steve answer the 2nd part below, or above


----------



## WeLight (Aug 12, 2007)

bikerjay said:


> We are always full of questions
> 
> Any word yet on the LM1 Lens series 21.6mm optic for the MC-E? I think its made by Ledil. When might a data sheet become available? and when will it become available? Since its probably still a week or two away I might as well wait for the M bin MC-E.
> 
> ...


Hi Jay
should be 2 weeks to delivery on these, and a datasheet is probably a week away


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

StevelKnivel said:


> I've checked out the Polymer Optics on my sample MC-E. It definitely fits! The part number for the XR-E 6deg diffuse spot optic is the same as the MC-E 10deg optic (Polymer Optics #186). The holder for the XR-E optic even fits over the MC-E nicely and puts the optic at the correct height. If you have some of the standard (non-frosted) 6deg XR-E Polymer Optics (#170) you can achieve a similar result by softly frosting the surface of the optic with 1200 grit sandpaper, without doing this you get a projection of the 4 dies with a dark cross in the center. These optics will not be as efficient as some of the larger ones that are coming out now or a good reflector because they do not sit all the way down on the dome of the MC-E, so they allow some light to escape out the sides. Khatod makes some 20mm reflectors (originally for the Seoul P4 series LED) that work well with the MC-E if you widen the opening on the bottom a bit.
> 
> -Steve


Steve thanks very much for the feedback. I must say I'm a little disappionted to here your thoughts though. One of the things that had me coming back to Polymer Optics was that incredibly smooth beam shot on their website which I had mistakenly thought to be a smooth spot, of course checking it now shows my ignorance. Thanks for the heads up. I shall start to look at some of our other options. It's tough when we're spoilt for choice like this



WeLight said:


> Hi Stuart
> Q4 XPE is now inbound, 3 days away, I see Steve answer the 2nd part below, or above


Mark thanks for the update. Will place an order for some goodies as soon as George is back on deck.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

I have some questions about the MCE M-bin. Like most, I'm trying to figure out the best configuration ( brightness vs. efficiency ) Of course there is the problem of trying to disperse the heat as well. Am I right in assuming that an M-bin will output around 600lm @ 550ma.??
( across ea. die ) I was also looking for data sheets on the Cree R-2 and couldn't find them on the Cutter web site...WeLight?...any comments. The data sheets on the XR-E's don't mention the R-2.


----------



## WeLight (Aug 12, 2007)

Cat-man-do said:


> I have some questions about the MCE M-bin. Like most, I'm trying to figure out the best configuration ( brightness vs. efficiency ) Of course there is the problem of trying to disperse the heat as well. Am I right in assuming that an M-bin will output around 600lm @ 550ma.??
> ( across ea. die ) I was also looking for data sheets on the Cree R-2 and couldn't find them on the Cutter web site...WeLight?...any comments. The data sheets on the XR-E's don't mention the R-2.


It remains in limited release, my understanding is yields will be sufficient by Jan 09 to officially release
Ask anyone offering for a copy of the Cree label from the box, if they cant provide that, they dont have them


----------



## WeLight (Aug 12, 2007)

Lumbee1 said:


> WeLight, do you have a WH bin in the 430 lumen cool white MCE?


Not today, most likely end Oct


----------



## Lumbee1 (Dec 16, 2004)

WeLight said:


> Not today, most likely end Oct


Will you be carrying LEDIL optics for the MCE as well?


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

WeLight said:


> It remains in limited release, my understanding is yields will be sufficient by Jan 09 to officially release


We shouldn't hold out breaths for R4s then?


----------



## bikerjay (Sep 16, 2007)

Lumbee,

Cutter has the Ledil boomerang reflector-yes all 3, 21.6mm round optic, square optic, and a 35mm round optic listed, and Mark just said in a previous release they are about 2 weeks off, just like the M bin MC-E.


----------



## zemike (Sep 3, 2007)

*WeLight*, is it possible to order MC-Es on 20mm stars already soldered in a 4s or a 2s2p configuration?


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Apr 29, 2006)

zemike said:


> *WeLight*, is it possible to order MC-Es on 20mm stars already soldered in a 4s or a 2s2p configuration?


Ditto on that question! I'm hoping to not have to solder mine up, call me lazy...

Also, how tall is the board that the MC-Es will come on? I'm trying to model a project that I have in mind and I have the dimensions for the Boomerang reflector, but I'm not sure how much the MC-E's board will add to that stack height.


----------



## Lumbee1 (Dec 16, 2004)

Do you have the datasheet on the MCE LEDIL optics? LEDIL's website still says datasheet coming soon.


----------



## WeLight (Aug 12, 2007)

Lumbee1 said:


> Do you have the datasheet on the MCE LEDIL optics? LEDIL's website still says datasheet coming soon.


Still waiting myself, should be next week


----------



## WeLight (Aug 12, 2007)

Lumbee1 said:


> Will you be carrying LEDIL optics for the MCE as well?


Yes we will


----------



## WeLight (Aug 12, 2007)

Hack On Wheels said:


> Ditto on that question! I'm hoping to not have to solder mine up, call me lazy...
> 
> Also, how tall is the board that the MC-Es will come on? I'm trying to model a project that I have in mind and I have the dimensions for the Boomerang reflector, but I'm not sure how much the MC-E's board will add to that stack height.


Yes we can do that


----------



## zemike (Sep 3, 2007)

WeLight said:


> Yes we can do that


Excellent!

Looking forward seeing this option on your site.
Maybe this:
- no star
- 20mm Star- Individual Die Access (+$0.99)
- 20mm Star- 2 serial 2 parallel die access (+$0.99) :thumbsup: 
- 20mm Star- 4 serial dies (+$0.99) :thumbsup:


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

zemike said:


> Excellent!
> 
> Looking forward seeing this option on your site.
> Maybe this:
> ...


Oh sweet mother of pearl, that is exactly what I'm looking for!


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

*are they shipping orders yet.*

Hi Mark.
It seems that all of a sudden MCEs are everywhere DX / Digikey / KD 
Are Cutters shipping orders out yet or are you still waiting for stuff like optics to arrive.
As I guess most folk who ordered MCE will also order some optics too .

Cheers Chris


----------



## WeLight (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi Chris
Dont get caught up in the hype, everyone is just getting K bins, 370 lumens, Cree have just shipped me M bins which most of our backorders are for, 430 Lumens, the good stuff, will actually start shipping to you and others early next week, I have 600 pcs on a fedex flight as we speak


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:Thanks Mark :thumbsup:

For the update I am sure lots on here will happy to know they are on their way 

Cheers Chris


----------



## zemike (Sep 3, 2007)

WeLight, any information on a series connection star for MC-E ?

2 all: DX and KD are only taking "preorders" on K-bins MC-E


----------



## hootsmon (Feb 7, 2008)

zemike said:


> WeLight, any information on a series connection star for MC-E ?
> 
> 2 all: DX and KD are only taking "preorders" on K-bins MC-E


FYI, news just in from Mark at Cutter:  .



> Serial boards _(ie. MC-E MCPCB stars)_ are coming, around 10 days, EVA optic about 2 weeks
> Cheers
> Mark


Dunno which MC-E bins will be offered tho'.


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

I'm just going to have to wait this one out. My soldering skills suck too much to do a 2s2p star myself. I'd also prefer more lumens out of the regular white [as opposed to cool white] emitters. Sigh.


----------



## WeLight (Aug 12, 2007)

*MCE 430 Lumen Inbound*

The bins are in the air as we speak, Cree confirm WC and WG in 430 Lumens, if you have back orders and a bin preference, email me. The series connected boards are actually going to be 20mm round


----------



## Lumbee1 (Dec 16, 2004)

WeLight said:


> The bins are in the air as we speak, Cree confirm WC and WG in 430 Lumens, if you have back orders and a bin preference, email me. The series connected boards are actually going to be 20mm round


I am looking for WH 2s2p.


----------



## dankilling (Feb 24, 2004)

Any recommendations on a driver for the MC-E?


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

dankilling said:


> Any recommendations on a driver for the MC-E?


*znomit *recommended that I use a MaxFlex to drive a triple MC-E setup: 2 strings of 1 serial star plus 1/2 of a 2s/2p star. The 1200 mA off the MaxFlex gets split in two, so each string gets 600 mA. I would use a 14.8 V Li-ion pack to run it. Sounds good to me...


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Apr 29, 2006)

pinkrobe said:


> *znomit *recommended that I use a MaxFlex to drive a triple MC-E setup: 2 strings of 1 serial star plus 1/2 of a 2s/2p star. The 1200 mA off the MaxFlex gets split in two, so each string gets 600 mA. I would use a 14.8 V Li-ion pack to run it. Sounds good to me...


I hate to say it, but with that option, it seems like it would be much easier to make a 3 MC-E light than the dual MC-E light that I have drawn up. ~28 volts is just too much for the MaxFlex to handle as output voltage and using a 14.8V battery, other options would be limited as to how they could drive the MC-Es... someone mentioned the MaxFlex can be made capable of safely delivering more than the 25V limit, but I'll probably have to wait until George from taskled can clarify. Ah well, until then... more time spent tweaking my design!


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Apr 29, 2006)

pinkrobe said:


> I'm just going to have to wait this one out. My soldering skills suck too much to do a 2s2p star myself. I'd also prefer more lumens out of the regular white [as opposed to cool white] emitters. Sigh.


Agreed about the regular/neutral white, but I think some good bin WHs would work as well. That way I can keep my tints all well matched anyways... Once the lumens from my lights are way over the top, then I'll look more into the neutral range. I definitely wouldn't want anything colder than the WH though.


----------



## WeLight (Aug 12, 2007)

*Now shipping M bins 430 lumens*

They arrived today and we will start packing backorders over the weekend


----------



## bikerjay (Sep 16, 2007)

Welight
Thats good news.
I ordered an M bin with unspecified W color bin and a 17mm star(MCE4WT-A2-0000-000M01). Looks like the Ledil LM1 optic I also ordered could be a hold up, Ledil still dosnt even have the data sheet on there website so I doubt its actually shipping soon. Any news on that front? I would be willing to take a small up charge to switch to the ledil reflector if that is the case.


----------



## MoMaTo (Nov 26, 2007)

pinkrobe said:


> *znomit *recommended that I use a MaxFlex to drive a triple MC-E setup: 2 strings of 1 serial star plus 1/2 of a 2s/2p star. The 1200 mA off the MaxFlex gets split in two, so each string gets 600 mA. I would use a 14.8 V Li-ion pack to run it. Sounds good to me...


How would that be in terms of current draw from the battery? I am not entirely understanding the boost principle, efficiency, and all that.

Will someone please also explain the wiring possibilities of the MC-E'e in general: how do they work in terms of Vf, A etc when series/parallel coupled?

BEst regards, Morten


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi Mark.
Any chance you could tell what is the Height of the mce on a board with an EVA optic in position 
I am guessing about 19 mm

thanks Chris


----------



## cytoe (Jan 20, 2004)

*What bins came in?*



WeLight said:


> They arrived today and we will start packing backorders over the weekend


Can you list the chromaticities available to ship right now in the M bin? (WA,WB,WC,WE,WF,WK,WM,WN)

Also, is MCE4WT-A2-0000-000M01 less expensive because you are not guaranteed a tint?..even if you order more than one?
...and what optics are ready to ship?

thanks!


----------



## bikerjay (Sep 16, 2007)

*Ledil optic ? for Mark*

I am going to take the optimistic assumption that Mark not answering E-mails as of late is a very good sign and that it means the good people at cutter are very busy packaging and shipping MC-E orders....

Hopefully I can eventually sort this out
The LM1 optic finally has a data sheet up on ledils website. I am even more confused now however, as the data sheet lists different part numbers than the cutter website. 
Maybe cutter is bringing us some custom stuff here..... 
From the data sheet
LM1 DIFFUSER LM1-D (n. F10627) ±10°
LM1 MEDIUM LM1-M (n. 10453) ±12.5°
LM1 RECTANGULAR LM1-REC (n. 10511) ±19° x ±12°

From cutter.com.au
# Real Spot Part number F10566
# Smooth Spot Part number F10565
# Medium Part number F10567
# REC Part number F10568

Sure would be nice if I could get a drawing of the optic/holder so I know the height.


----------



## thides74 (Jun 25, 2008)

bikerjay said:


> I am going to take the optimistic assumption that Mark not answering E-mails as of late is a very good sign and that it means the good people at cutter are very busy packaging and shipping MC-E orders....
> 
> Hopefully I can eventually sort this out
> The LM1 optic finally has a data sheet up on ledils website. I am even more confused now however, as the data sheet lists different part numbers than the cutter website.
> ...


Has anybody actually tried to reuse existing lenses that were designed for XR-E's? When looking at the dimensions of the dome of MC-E and XR-E in the documentation then they look very similar in terms of diameter and height.


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

bikerjay said:


> I am going to take the optimistic assumption that Mark not answering E-mails as of late is a very good sign and that it means the good people at cutter are very busy packaging and shipping MC-E orders....


I hope so too, every day is one of hope on my way home that postie has dropped them through the mailbox followed by disapointment there not there.

then hope again as I log on and look here http://www.cutter.com.au/clientlogin.php
to check my account and again disapointment as it still says payment recieved not order shipped.:madman:

 Ahh well one day soon


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

thides74 said:


> Has anybody actually tried to reuse existing lenses that were designed for XR-E's? When looking at the dimensions of the dome of MC-E and XR-E in the documentation then they look very similar in terms of diameter and height.


We Can`t cos we have no MCE:madmax:


----------



## Walt Dizzy (Aug 18, 2003)

*Optics*

I'm interested in this question too.

What I've observed is that my old Lux V lights (which also have 4 emitter chips) have not performed as I would have liked. The raw output is good, but the lack of a central hot spot is a serious lack IMO for a helmet light: I can see fairly well, but it's hard to pick out details.

From my reading on line, it seems the problem is that the larger emitter surface area of the Lux V, and presumably the MCE requires the use of a larger reflector or lens to obtain a good focus.

I have a 27 mm IMS reflector and some MCE emitters, now I'm waiting on some drivers (current controllers). Will post some comparison beam shots when I receive the drivers in another week or so.

Walt


----------



## WeLight (Aug 12, 2007)

*Shipping Shipping Shipping*

Sorry guys we are flat out shipping, hope to get to emails over the next couple of days


----------



## WeLight (Aug 12, 2007)

troutie-mtb said:


> Hi Mark.
> Any chance you could tell what is the Height of the mce on a board with an EVA optic in position
> I am guessing about 19 mm
> 
> thanks Chris


Hi Chris 
Approx 18.4mm
Cheers
Mark


----------



## WeLight (Aug 12, 2007)

bikerjay said:


> I am going to take the optimistic assumption that Mark not answering E-mails as of late is a very good sign and that it means the good people at cutter are very busy packaging and shipping MC-E orders....
> 
> Hopefully I can eventually sort this out
> The LM1 optic finally has a data sheet up on ledils website. I am even more confused now however, as the data sheet lists different part numbers than the cutter website.
> ...


Fixed the Part numbers today


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

WeLight said:


> Hi Chris
> Approx 18.4mm
> Cheers
> Mark


:thumbsup: Thanks Mark that is perfect for my housing :thumbsup:


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Apr 29, 2006)

WeLight said:


> Hi Chris
> Approx 18.4mm
> Cheers
> Mark


If you have a chance... What is the height of an MC-E on a board with a Boomerang reflector? Pics would be awesome too! I'm can't tell how the Boomerang sits over the MC-E or on the board from the part drawings. I need to figure out height, mounting setup, and how much space I have for wires...

Any idea when you would have WH M bin MC-Es? Will you offer every bin/tint combo in each wiring configuration, i.e. 4s, 2s2p, 4p?


----------



## zen bicycle (Mar 23, 2007)

thides74 said:


> Has anybody actually tried to reuse existing lenses that were designed for XR-E's? When looking at the dimensions of the dome of MC-E and XR-E in the documentation then they look very similar in terms of diameter and height.


Polymer optics is saying that the 180 part number which is a 6 degree beam will be a 10 degree beam on the MCe. I can't find where I read that now but I know I did.


----------



## thides74 (Jun 25, 2008)

I just got a MC-E from Kaidomain today. Its the emitter only.

Quickly tested it with my Ledil CRS lenses and some L2 OPTX lenses. Actually the MC-E fits well into the holder of both lens types. I'm not sure if the fit is as good as when its mounted on a star.

However, the result was disapointing in relation to reusing existing lenses. The smooth spot lens resulted in a very wide light output - similar to medium beam when using the CRS-M with a XR-E. The real spot lens gave a kind of flower like beam pattern with a cross in the middle (as also indicated elsewhere in the forum).

Therefor dont expect to be able to reuse any of your existing lenses.


----------



## zen bicycle (Mar 23, 2007)

Has anyone received their M bins from Cutter? Mine are still showing as not shipped and can't get any response to emails.
Thanks


----------



## bikerjay (Sep 16, 2007)

I got an E-mail last week saying my order shipped. I can not actually log in to check the status tho. Hopefully Mine will arrive some time this week or Monday. Not sure how long the basic Air mail actually takes to get to US, Virginia, Falls Church. The hold up on my order was not the M bin MCE but rather the Optic. I was going to change my order to a Carclo optic from the ledil LM1 I originally ordered but then I got the shipping E-mail notice. Hopefully the 21.6mm ledil LM1 is better than the carclo stuff any how. What optics did you order? The optic may still be the hold up as I havnt heard of any one getting optics besides the polymer/carclo yet.


----------



## thides74 (Jun 25, 2008)

Got mine last week. Have not had the time to use them yet. Optics and Maxflex are missing to.


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

I feel greedy now as you know I have got mine all 6 of them 
but I did order about 4 months ago


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

I have a question about chromaticity. I see M-bins [on Cutter's site] categorized as WC, WG, and WH. WC is the most expensive, but according to the chart in the MC-E datasheet, it's got a higher colour temperature than the others [I think]. Will I see a difference in the appearance of the light, or is this splitting hairs? The little knowledge I have is based on HID lights in cars, where the "ideal" colour temp is ~4300K.


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

I beleve that WG and WH are best for off road use with more natural looking grass,trees,mud etc. and WC is better for road use and apears a bit brighter to other road users and reflects better off road signs and white road markings.


----------



## MoMaTo (Nov 26, 2007)

I have only tried WH and WG (after advice here and on CPF). I will support YetiBetty in saying that theese are good offroad. The colours look good.


----------



## bbgobie (Apr 20, 2006)

Still waiting for mine from Cutter. No response from Ben. I dunno whats backordered, what's not, when to expect it or anything. Can't even find my order on their site.


----------



## tedsti (Oct 22, 2004)

WeLight,
Any idea on if/when you will have the 4S/4P/2S2P star option available? I don't really want to solder up my own 4S stars, but am getting impatient and want to order something up. Part of my reasoning is also that I don't want my wires to interfere with the optic holder sitting squarely on the star.
Thanks!!


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

Thanks *yetibetty* and *MoMaTo*! That's what I needed to know.

I will second *tedsti*'s request for info on the 4s/4p/2s2p thing. I might be able to solder it myself, but I'd rather it be done properly.


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

:rockon: 
Cutter has added pre-configured 4s stars to their selection of MC-E offerings. Woot! :thumbsup:


----------



## langen (May 21, 2005)

pinkrobe said:


> :rockon:
> Cutter has added pre-configured 4s stars to their selection of MC-E offerings. Woot! :thumbsup:


About time!

My "4s-configured" MC-E's from Cutter came like this:


----------



## notaknob (Apr 6, 2004)

*Red Red, I like it Red*



langen said:


> My "4s-configured" MC-E's from Cutter came like this:


They sure don't skimp on that red wire do they...










And I'm no expert... but isn't that a 4p configuration?


----------



## il2mb (Jan 27, 2005)

*"pre-configured??"*

I hope that is not what Cutter is calling pre-configured stars. Those are configurable stars wired in series. A big difference from what I would call a pre-configured star. I'm looking for a MCPCB star with the series wiring already stenciled into the PCB. I only want to solder in 2 wires. Having to solder all those connections will make it too difficult to fit an optic in place as well as getting it into a case.

Anybody get stars from Cutter that are really series configured and not just wired?


----------



## dnlwthrn (Jan 26, 2006)

notaknob said:


> And I'm no expert... but isn't that a 4p configuration?


Nope, that's 4S. If you wanted 4p, you'd just jumper all the tabs together on each side... This is running the power through each of the 4 dice in series.


----------



## tedsti (Oct 22, 2004)

il2mb said:


> I'm looking for a MCPCB star with the series wiring already stenciled into the PCB. I only want to solder in 2 wires. Having to solder all those connections will make it too difficult to fit an optic in place as well as getting it into a case.


+1
I could make that spiderweb. I want them preconfigured to avoid fit troubles with the optic due to all the wires everywhere. One would have to do a much cleaner job of running wires to get that star in a housing and get an optic on it.


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

The stars do exist, DX has them in so I don't know why they didn't use them

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.16544

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.16545


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

In that the preconfigured star option has only just shown up on the site in a way that you can actually specifiy it when ordering, I would suggest that they actually now have proper stars. I think the fact that langen got his order before that option was available might also confirm that things have changed.

I'll let you know when I get my order, placed this morning.

BTW you can now order maxFlex2 again but it has gone up 25% (approx).

Not bad news if your north of the equator but a real sting if your down under.


----------



## bikerjay (Sep 16, 2007)

I just got my order yesterday. I think the Ledil LM1 optic is real nice. Wiring my individually addressable star in series my self and filing little grooves in the optic for the wires was a major PITA but went quicker than expected. Agreed that a series board would be nice.


----------



## cancan (Sep 25, 2007)

> About time!
> 
> My "4s-configured" MC-E's from Cutter came like this:


Are you kidding?!? Is that Cutters idea of helpful pre-configured stars???  
I wonder how many of the DIYs here that kind of wiring works with...

notaknob > The stars are wired in series.

/Anders


----------



## cytoe (Jan 20, 2004)

*WeLight, how do I know what is in stock?*

Can you make items in the cart have some indication of what is in stock? I'm trying to order stuff, but not sure what is ready to go and what will hold up the order.

thanks!


----------



## hootsmon (Feb 7, 2008)

*MaxFlex2 availability*

Just looked at Cutter's website, and it *looks like* MaxFlex2 is back in stock? Hopefully I've understood the webpage correctly, 'cos that would be good news.


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

hootsmon said:


> Just looked at Cutter's website, and it *looks like* MaxFlex2 is back in stock? Hopefully I've understood the webpage correctly, 'cos that would be good news.


and what does this mean on georges faq forum
need to update the website to reflect the changes that have been implemented in maxflex3 - just some minor tweaks/improvements.

cheers,
george.


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

troutie-mtb said:


> and what does this mean on georges faq forum
> need to update the website to reflect the changes that have been implemented in maxflex3 - just some minor tweaks/improvements.
> 
> cheers,
> george.


Oh I hope that is what is in transit to Cutters, and soon to be in transit to me.


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

*Cutter Care Package*

My CCP arrived today 









Note the colour, will have to check what has been updated, can only presume it is for the best (maybe even a 1400mA option)


----------



## bikerjay (Sep 16, 2007)

Those look like the optics made by Cree for the XR-E. I have some of those, shame they dont fit over the MC-E with out some modification. I will be interested to see the beam of the 8deg. I just have the old 10deg and the new 25 and have not tried them with the MC-E yet since the holder will have to be modified.


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

emu26 said:


> Note the colour, will have to check what has been updated, can only presume it is for the best (maybe even a 1400mA option)


Small updates...
_
"If an optional 3mm or 5mm status LED is connected, the user can configure the status LED to warn when the voltage reaches Medium (status LED lights constant) or Low (status LED flashes). Now with on-board 100 ohm series resistor.

Onboard pullup resistor on switch input to provide reliable performance of external momentary action switch when used with longer wires." 
_

See this thread.


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

Bikerjay they are these ones http://www.cutter.com.au/proddetail.php?prod=cut680
and do appear to sit over the MC-E nicely. They don't "click" down into place but I'm not sure if they are meant to do that anyway. Either way, the front of my housing will hold them in place and if they don't work then I'll swap them with the square ledil ones from one of my triple Q2 or Q5 builds.

I'll let you all know as soon as possible, sadly that will be atleast a week or two


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

Welight 

Is there any sign of some optics from Ledil on your shelves yet .
or better still in some parcels on a plane.

:madman:


----------

